# alan pearce seamus mccool



## francis brooke (Aug 16, 2009)

looking for seamus mccool from northern island and alan pearce from pentre or treochy in south wales , spent 8 months on the gosforth as catering boys about 1968(Jester)


----------



## mathieson (Jul 3, 2017)

Are you still looking for Seamus McCool.?


----------

